# Gifts this year



## JohnT (Dec 9, 2014)

For some reason, I am coming up with great gift ideas for everyone but my wife. After 24 years of marital bliss, I am fresh out of ideas. 

I think that I best "hit the mark" for my Dad. 

My Dad is in declining health and can no longer handle the long drive from his place in Florida (where he winters) to his place in New Jersey (where he spends time with family during the summers). He is now at a point where he must fly back and forth.

The one thing that depressed him the most was that he could no longer arrive in Florida with a trunk full of our wine. I remember Mom saying (just before he left for Florida) "He can handle having Alzheimer's. He can handle not being able to drive anymore. But to give up our wine, now that is hard!!!".

Of course something had to be done about this!!!!

For Thanksgiving, my wife and I visited some family in Georgia. Since Georgia is some 800 miles closer to Florida, I packed a case of wine for shipping and sent it to my Dad while down south. I was amazed that a 35 pound package only cost $80 to ship!!! 

According to my mother, He got the package and was very curious, wondering what I could possibly be sending him from Georgia. He opened the package and let out a big "Woo-hoo" when he saw that first bottle.
My mother said that it took him about 2 minutes to empty out the shipping box, packing peanuts were everywhere. My mother said that she never seen him so excited over a gift before and that she would "be cleaning up peanuts for the next week". 

Of all the money I spent on gifts this season, that $80 was by far the most "bang for my buck"! 


.... So back to my original topic. Finding great gifts for everyone but my wife does put some pressure on me. I am afraid that the Wife will feel a little put off by the lackluster gifts I got her. 

So I reach out to you my friends. Any Ideas or recommendations would be greatly appreciated! 

BTW, she doe not drink wine (Ironic, I know).

johnT.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 9, 2014)

I would suggest a 'girls weekend' away, all expenses paid. Vegas, Banff, the hotel down the street, whatever. You could check with her best friend/s and make some arrangements.


----------



## richmke (Dec 9, 2014)

This used to be a big hit with the ladies:








Regarding your Dad: what about Amtrak? They have great service on the east coast. It might be easier to bring a case of wine on the train. If he can drive down to VA, he can take the auto train down to FL, and pack the wine in the trunk.


----------



## BernardSmith (Dec 9, 2014)

A day at a spa?


----------



## JohnT (Dec 9, 2014)

richmke said:


> This used to be a big hit with the ladies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Well, that is not a very good suggestion. Remember, she knows when and where I sleep! 

They tried the Autotrain last year. They had to drive to Va, waited for on load, spent a sleepless night on the train, waited for off load, and then had to drive to Bradenton. My Dad can't drive and all of that jostling around was too much stress for Mom. It did seem like a good idea at the time though.


----------



## Arne (Dec 9, 2014)

If she doesn't have one, a small purse sized camera goes over pretty good. They take better pics. than the phones and don't take up much room. Body soaps and lotions from Bed bath and beyond. She helps me with that one, tho so I get the right stuff. Or you can try "I got you this new camper and diesel pickup so we can have a new hobby traveling this summer." Your milage may vary on how that one goes over. LOL, good luck with the hunt. Arne.


----------



## bkisel (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm clueless.

Thankfully my wife makes a list of things she might like. Guess one to many times I got her that "practical" gift that I thought she'd be thrilled to get... Let us just say that she at least appreciated the thought. 

Wonderful story about how much your Dad liked the surprise package from Georgia.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 9, 2014)

I'd get her a new bladder press and table saw. If that doesn't work maybe a new vacuum. Forget the spa, she'll think you think she needs it.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 9, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> I'd get her a new bladder press and table saw. If that doesn't work maybe a new vacuum. Forget the spa, she'll think you think she needs it.



why do you want to see me beaten to a pulp? 
I thought you were a friend!


----------



## heatherd (Dec 9, 2014)

For your Dad: you can also ship via Greyhound bus these days. Lots of folks do that on Etsy and Ebay.

For your wife, I agree with Rayway on the weekend getaway, either with her friends or with you. Maybe somewhere you guys have been talking about going, or a location related to whatever hobby she might have.

...or a convertible.


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm (Dec 10, 2014)

BernardSmith said:


> A day at a spa?



Agree with the spa, that's what I have in plan for my wife. I'll drop her off and take our daughter to allow her a few hours by herself, she's looking forward to it.

Might have to get my wife a purse now as well. Apparently you are not allowed to carry purses into Lambeau Field  
Go PACK Go!!


----------



## JohnT (Dec 10, 2014)

The thing about my wife is that she is not the spa type. She is also incredibly cheap (to a fault). She hates spending money. Her hobbies are playing on her kindle, gardening, and playing bridge. Not much to go on, I know, which is why I am asking for ideas.

I briefly thought of getting her a piece of diamond jewelry, but her Mom handed down some heirloom jewelry that I could never afford to match. Spending that much money would also rub up against her being so cheap. 

I remember that old slogan....

Slogan: "Diamonds: Take her breath away.." 
My translation: "Diamonds: There, that aught to shut her up".


----------



## richmke (Dec 10, 2014)

Stylus or Keyboard for her kindle.


----------



## barbiek (Dec 10, 2014)

a gift certificate to her fav nursery. But a day of pampering sounds better.. message and facial.


----------



## TxBrew (Dec 10, 2014)

I put this article together this morning with the intention of putting together a few Joe's Ancient Orange Mead kits for Xmas.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/joes-ancient-orange-mead-gift-kit.html


----------



## Arne (Dec 10, 2014)

You gave me an idea, TX. I made some JOAM back in 2011, gave a bottle of it to my bro.in law not too long ago and he raved about it. Guess I'll try and set him up to make a batch of his own. Thanks, Arne.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting a pair of saphire earings and matching necklace for my wonderful wife. She's so darn hard to buy for.


----------



## Arne (Dec 11, 2014)

Since she likes her kindle, you could go for a gift certificate to amazon for books. Course if she is as cheap as I am she knows you can borrow the books from the local library website for nuthin except a library card. Arne.


----------



## bakervinyard (Dec 11, 2014)

My wife likes "high tea " I took her for her bithday last year at a ritzy hotel in Boston. It was really nice. Expensive as all heck. The Mrs. enjoyed it a lot. Did I mention I was the only guy there. Lol. If your wife enjoys music take her to a concert or maybe a jazz club. Bakervinyard


----------



## JohnT (Dec 12, 2014)

Hmmmm, She does like tea (and all things British).


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 12, 2014)

JohnT said:


> (and all things British).



A ticket to London might be nice...


----------

